# Eigene Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen



## Elfriede (13. Aug. 2013)

Hallo, liebe Freunde tropischer Seerosen, 

der Freundeskreis dieser wundervollen Pflanzen hat sich inzwischen wesentlich vergrößert, wie man in verschiedenen Threads lesen kann. Ich zähle mich selbst natürlich immer noch dazu.  Durch meine langjährige Erfahrung mit tropischen Seerosen in ganzjähriger Kultur in meinem Teich auf Paros, kann ich sagen, dass sie weit weniger empfindlich sind, als häufig beschrieben wird, wobei es sicher auch auf die Sortenwahl ankommt. Dass blaue, vivipare Sorten robuster gegen Temperaturschwankungen sind, das weiß ich von Werner, nachdem mir vor 10 Jahren die ersten  gelb- und pfirsichfarbenen Sorten (ihre Namen weiß ich nicht mehr) eingegangen sind. Werner lieferte mir dann auch meine erste Tina und die wunderschöne Madame Ganna Walska, die einige Winter hier in meinem Teich problemlos überlebt haben. Dazu kam später  auch noch die Ruby, die als rot beschrieben wird, aber kein wirklich echtes Rot bringt, wie auch auf Werners Seite beschrieben und auf meinem Foto zu sehen ist.


                  


Im Winter 2011/2012 gingen mir leider alle drei Tropischen ein, warum kann ich nicht genau sagen, denke aber, sie sind einfach verhungert, deshalb will ich sie künftig Ende August noch einmal gut  nachdüngen. 

Da die Transportmöglichkeiten letztes Jahr durch viele Streiks sehr eingeschränkt waren, konnte ich mir auch keine neuen Seerosen nach Paros schicken lassen, also sammelte ich viele der Kindel ein und setzte sie wahllos zu 4-5 Stück  in 13 kleine Kübelchen und hängte sie zur Überwinterung an die Stützmauern meines Teichs, hoffend, dass einige davon überleben werden. Sicher waren dabei auch Kindel einer namenlosen, tropischen Seerose für Aquarien, die ich gemeinsam mit anderen __ Aquarienpflanzen 2012 selbst nach Paros mitgenommen  hatte. Diese Aquarien- Seerose(?) wuchs anfangs mit unschön verkrüppelten Blättern und  „unordentlichen“ Knospen und Blüten und ich dachte schon, sie sei untauglich als Teichpflanze. Aber sie erholte sich und  sah dann wirklich sehr schön aus, wie man auf dem Foto gut sehen kann. Sie kam in ihrer Schlichtheit auch meinem Geschmack entgegen. __ Gefüllte Seerosen mag ich nicht so sehr.


 



Heuer im Frühling war ich natürlich überrascht und  froh, dass so gut wie alle Kindel in den kleinen, hängenden Kübeln den Winter im Teich gut überstanden hatten und wollte erst einmal die Blüten abwarten und dann die besten Pflanzen auswählen.

Es dauerte lange bis sie endlich blühten und ich war anfangs etwas enttäuscht, dass es scheinbar allesamt Tinas waren, die da so violettblau blühten, wie auf folgendem Foto zu sehen.


   


Ganz sicher war ich dann doch nicht, weil die Form und Farbe der Blätter ziemlich unterschiedlich war und ist. Einige Blätter hatten den sonderbaren Krüppelwuchs, mit dem die Aquarien-Seerose im Vorjahr startete, andere wiederum sind fast lederartig, gesägt und dunkelrot auf beiden Seiten, aber auch die bekannten Tina-Blätter sind vorhanden, leider aber kein einziges dekorativ gemustertes Blatt der Mad. Ganna Walska.

Inzwischen hat sich herausgestellt, dass auch die Blüten, trotz blauviolettem Grundton recht unterschiedlich sind. Da gibt es welche die sehr geometrisch und dadurch fast unnatürlich wirken. Manche sind im Farbton rötlicher mit freier, gelber Mitte ohne Narbenzähne, und einige Pflanzen  sind meiner Meinung nach ganz   besonders auffällig mit ihren blaulila – weiß gemusterten, etwas unregelmäßigen Blütenblättern in Sternform. Ich stelle hier einige Fotos ein, die meine kurzen Beschreibungen verständlich machen sollen. 


                    


                  


                  


          




Die Wuchsbedingungen waren übrigens für alle Kindel gleich, - gleiches Substrat, gleicher Dünger, gleiche Besonnung und Wasertemperatur und exakt gleiche Pflanztiefe (32 cm). 



Zum Schluss noch  zu den Seerosenkindeln, die sich selbst ihren Platz in meinem Teich suchen. Sie sind inzwischen überall, sogar aus dem Schlammloch in 2,20mTiefe sind einige kleine Blätter auf fadendünnen Stängeln hochgekommen. Zur Blüte gelangten von diesen ungedüngten  Selbstsiedlern  bisher nur Tinas in Miniaturform.



           


Deshalb staunte ich nicht schlecht, als ich neulich am Teichrand (ohne Wasserüberstand) eine winziges, weißes Seeröschen mit einen zartlila Hauch fand. Leider war die Blüte, -nicht viel  größer als ein __ Gänseblümchen-, schon fast verblüht, wie man auf den Fotos sieht. Ich habe das Pflänzchen heausgenommen und vorerst in einem Joghurtbecher gewässert, da ich es richtig einpflanzen will. Vielleicht habe ich Glück und kann schließlich meine Neugier befriedigen und  erkennen von  welcher meiner vier tropischen Seerosen der Winzling abstammt.



                              


Grundsätzlich aber bin ich der Meinung, dass man die Vermehrung tropischer Seerosen Fachleuten überlassen sollte, es sei denn man experimentiert (wie ich) gerne damit und ist einfach an dem Vorgang selbst  interessiert und nicht an wundervoll kräftigen, gesunden Pflanzen für einen Sommer, die man sich besser jedes Jahr von Werner oder einem anderen Spezialisten schicken lassen kann. Wenn man in Deutschland wohnt ist das sehr einfach und man kann jedes Jahr neue Sorten ausprobieren und erspart sich die Überwinterung. 

Die Viviparie mancher tropischer Seerosen ist sicher interessant aber für meinen Teich  nicht nur ein Segen, denn man muss die Adventivpflänzchen gut im Auge behalten, sonst ergeht es einem wie mit den Goldfischen,- man wird sie nicht mehr los, wie gründlich man auch abfischen mag. Das wird in nördlichen Teichen zwar  nicht passieren, aber was macht man dort mit den vielen Kindeln, da der eigene Bedarf an Pflanzen  ja ziemlich schnell gedeckt ist. Mir jedenfalls wären heute __ tropische Seerosen ohne Viviparie lieber, auch wegen der größeren Farbauswahl. Aber das ist für mich  schwierig, denn sie müssten sich  im Teich überwintern lassen, da ein unkomplizierter Neukauf jeden Frühling bei mir ja nicht möglich ist.

Meine Situation hier auf Paros ist natürlich ganz anders als an nördlichen Teichen, trotzdem aber hoffe ich, dass auch andere Freunde und Halter tropischer Seerosen über ihre eigenen Erfahrungen berichten  und ihre Tropischen hier zeigen und beschreiben werden.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## rut49 (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Eigene Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Elfriede,
wie immer begeistern mich deine Foto´s, du hast wirklich ein Paradies, und die "Tropi´s" passen dazu. Das ist eine Farben- und Blütenpracht auf den Foto´s, wie muß es da erst in natura sein. 
Vielleicht ist das der Lohn für deine vielen Versuche und vor allen Dingen deine Engelsgeduld- Niederlagen steckst du weg- frei nach dem Motto: auf ein Neues!
Deine Berichte dazu sind hilf- und lehrreich und ich freue mich schon auf neue.
Zum Thema kann ich nichts beitragen, weil ich mich an __ tropische Seerosen nicht rantraue.
Weiterhin viel Erfolg und gaaanz viel Freude.
Liebe Grüße aus dem Lipperland
Regina


----------



## Elfriede (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Eigene Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Regina,

danke für deine Meldung und schön, dass dir die Tropis in meinem Teich gefallen, denn sehr viel mehr ist heuer auch in natura in meinem Teich nicht los. Meine wenigen winterharten Seerosen wollen heuer auch nicht so recht, bis auf meine verlässliche, schon ältere Fabiola und meine Texas Dawn's, die ich wirklich als fabelhafte Dauerblüher bezeichnen kann.

Vielleicht traust du dich doch einmal an eine tropische Seerose, wenn sich die neuen Freunde tropischer Seerosen mit ihren Erfahrungen hier einstellen werden, was ich sehr hoffe, denn meine Erfahrungen  auf Paros sind für Vergleichszwecke mit den Teichen in Deutschland leider nicht sehr 
hilfreich.

Ich wünsche dir noch eine gute Zeit mit deinem Teich.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## hansa (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Eigene Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Tolle Bilder Elfriede!

Hier auf den Balearen sieht es so ähnlich aus wie auf Paros - die Pflanzen wachsen und gedeihen-  neben den Adventivpflanzen tauchen Sämlinge auf die kurz nach dem Keimen fast wie ein Rasen aussehen können - zum Glück scheinen insbesondere die Sämlinge nicht sonderlich gut über den Winter zu kommen. 
Erstaunlicherweise habe ich bisher selbst bei den Nachtblühern noch keine Ausfälle zu verzeichnen.


----------



## Elfriede (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Eigene Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Danke  Hansa,

dass dir meine Bilder gefallen haben freut mich und ich gebe das Kompliment gleich für deine Bilder im -Seerosenblüten 2013-Thread- zurück. Sehr schöne Seerosen hast du. Die tropischen Seerosen, die du mit Nymphaea blau, hellblau, violett usw. bezeichnest, sind das Capensis-Arten?
Auch die Art der Pflanzung und Düngung wäre interessant, - Körbe, geschlossene Kübel oder frei gepflanzt?

Bei den tropischen Seerosen spielt uns natürlich auch das Klima in Griechenland und Spanien in die Hände, besonders was die Blühdauer bis weit in den Spätherbst und südlichen Winter betrifft. 

Mich würde aber auch das Verhalten tropischer Seerosen in nördlicheren Gegenden interessieren und ich  hoffe in diesem Thread auf Erfahrungsberichte, einschließlich erfolgreicher Überwinterung im Haus.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## hansa (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Eigene Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Vielen Dank für die Blumen Elfriede!
Die Seerosen wachsen bzw wuchsen alle in geschlossenen Containern - mit der Zeit haben sich aber einige Sämlinge und Adventivpflanzen  auch frei im Grund angesiedelt - das macht leider auch die exakte Benennung (daubenyana, panama pacific, tina, redflare...)  etwas schwierig, daher statt des Sortennamens einfach nur Farbbezeichnung - die Eticketten mit dem Sortennamen stecken (jetzt unerreichbar) in den Töpfen. N. capensis dürfte auch dabei sein. 
Düngung mit Osmocote einmal im Frühjar, Wasserstand liegt bei 20 - 40 cm ab Topfrand - werde nach deinen Kommentaren auch mal grössere Tiefen ausprobieren, die Tiefenangabe von 2,2m (für Tina?) fasziniert mich!
Hier noch mal ein aktuelles Bild der tropischen Seerosen zusammen mit einem deutschen Glazialrelikt: Nuphar pumila (ex Mecklenburg) die aus einer Erhaltungszucht stammt und sich nicht an den hohen Temperaturen stört.

LG Hans


----------



## Elfriede (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Eigene Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

 Hallo Hansa,

danke für deine Rückmeldung zu meinen Fragen. An sich ist mir die genaue Bezeichnung einer Seerose nicht so wichtig, schön sind sie alle und bei dir sehen sie besonders frisch und robust aus. So ein sattes Grün gibt es in meinem Teich leider bei keiner einzigen Pflanze, meine Pflanzen sehen immer eher herbstlich aus, auch schon im Frühling, - liegt wohl am Wasser, denn heiß und windig wird es bei dir sicher auch sein. Außer den Selbstsiedlern halte ich auch alle Seerosen in geschlossenen Gefäßen und dünge mit Osmocote-Kegeln.

Ja, es ist schon unglaublich, wie es die Tina immer wieder einmal aus der Tiefe an die Wasseroberfläche schafft. Blühen wird sie aber sicher nie, das hat aus der Tiefe von 2,20m bisher nur die Texas Dawn geschafft. Eine Tina habe ich neulich unachtsam vom Teichgrund (ca. 1,60m) heraufgezogen, ich hänge ein Foto davon an. 

 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Eigene Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Hans,

da außer uns beiden wahrscheinlich niemand hier im Forum seine tropischen Seerosen im Teich überwintern kann, richte ich an dich die Frage, die mich sehr beschäftigt: Wie lange kannst du die Seerosen ohne Umtopfen oder Ausdünnung  in den Pflanz-Gefäßen lassen? Bei mir ist es so, dass trotz vermeintlich rechzeitiger Entfernung der Kindel sich immer wieder Adventivpflanzen in den Containern ansiedeln und den ausgewachsenen Pflanzen den Platz streitig machen. Nimmst du diese Pflanzen heraus?  Ich sehe auf deinen Fotos immer nur schöne Einzelblüten, die  wohl zu je einer Solopflanze gehören, während sie bei mir häufig in Gruppen wachsen und blühen und offensichtlich zu wenig Platz haben. Auf dem ersten Foto sieht man zwischen den Blüten die nach oben drängenden kleineren Blätter einer Adventivpflanze. Alle auf dem Foto 2 zu sehenden Blüten haben sich aus vorjährigen Kindeln entwickelt. Sind deine Seerosen noch Mutterpflanzen oder auch  aus Adventivpflanzen gezogen? 


          


 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,

auch mir gefällt die __ Wanvisa sehr gut. Mehr noch aber interessieren mich Franks Erklärungen (#27) zu dieser Seerose bzw. seine Herleitung der fein gemusterten Blütenblätter mit dem Vergleich geflammter __ Tulpen durch einen Gendefekt.

@ Frank, trifft so ein Defekt, wodurch auch immer verursacht , auf alle, auch auf __ tropische Seerosen mit gemusterten Blüten zu? Ich habe lange im Internet nach Beispielen gesucht, gefunden habe ich keine.

Meine Frage zielt hier in der Seerosenfraktion darauf ab, eine Erklärung für die Musterung meiner tropischen Seerosen zu finden.


Im letzten Jahr dachte ich noch an eine Abweichung meiner blau-violetten Tina.

 


Inzwischen aber denke ich, dass es sich um eine andere Seerose handeln muss, die sich vielleicht aus meinem Durcheinander an Kindeln verschiedener tropischer Seerosen oder durch einen Sämling entwickelt hat, denn nicht nur die Blüten sind anders, sondern auch die Blätter haben keine Ähnlichkeit mit den Tina-Blättern. Außerdem neigt diese „neue“ Seerose dazu, ihre Blüten unter Wasser zu öffnen, obwohl sie auf nur 30cm Tiefe gepflanzt ist. Die kleinen Knöspchen öffnen sich oft bereits an der Pflanzenbasis.


 



 



 


Die Blätter dieser Seerose sind sehr unregelmäßig geformt, oft verkrüppelt, greifen sich wie Leder an, sind grasgrün glänzend  und haben an der Unterseite stark hervortretende Blattadern. Sie ist sehr vivipar und die Kindel bilden sehr schnell, sehr lange Wurzeln aus.



Die Blüten sind farblich recht unterschiedlich. Manche ihrer sternförmigen, leicht geflammten Blüten, sofern sie nicht zu unregelmäßig sind, gefallen mir gut und ich will die Pflanzen (es sind inzwischen viele) deshalb noch zur Beobachtung im Teich belassen. Zu gerne möchte ich aber wissen von welchen Eltern sie abstammen oder ob vielleicht eine Erkrankung zu einem Gendefekt geführt hat. Leider verstehe ich davon so gut wie nichts und habe auch im Internet keine plausible Erklärung gefunden.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand hier im Forum schon ähnliche Erfahrungen mit seinen Seerosen gemacht oder hat Informationen darüber, wie so etwas passieren kann.

Hier noch  einige Fotos der unterschiedlichen Blüten:



 


 


 



 



 





Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich den letzten Beitrag irrtümlich in Alberts Thema zu seiner __ Wanvisa eingestellt hatte, war Helmut so lieb, ihn hierher in meinen Thread zu verschieben. Danke Helmut!

Ich hoffe, dass es hier bald wieder Bilder und Erfahrungen von anderen Pflegern tropischer Seerosen geben wird und sende liebe Grüße aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2014)

Bitte, gern geschehen Elfriede ...
Habe auch einen Link zu Franks Beitrag #27 eingefügt. Dann versteht man den Zusammenhang besser.


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juli 2014)

Nochmals vielen Dank, Helmut, besonders für den Link zu Franks Beitrag!

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## bernhardh (23. Aug. 2014)

Hab da mal eine Frage: Wie kalt wird denn der Teich im Winter in Paros?? Weil du die Seerosen ja im Teich überwinterst...


Bin aus Österreich und kultiviere in -zum Teil- beheizten Holzfäßern.
Im Winter 13/14 verblieb meine Panama Pacific in ihrem 400L Faß und erfor (weil im Winter unbeheizt) klarerweise.
Beim saubermachen im Frühjahr fand ich dann ca. 10 kleine Knollen die anscheinend gleich statt der Pflanze gebildet wurde, oder die Basis der Panama Pacific hat sich halt gleich verdickt. Wie gesagt, das Faß war nicht beheizt, aber die 10 Pflänzchen waren am Leben. Normalerweise sollte das Faß, da es auf 3 Klinkerziegel steht auch von unten her einfrieren. 
Klar, der Winter war nicht kalt, von daher werden sie im Schlamm am Boden des Faßes gelegen und so ziemlich gut geschützt gewesen sein!
-Heuer will ich alle meine Tropischen Seerosen durchkultivieren. Im Keller. Da hat es so 22 C°. 

Die Frage ist: Mit Licht oder ohne??


----------



## Elfriede (23. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Bernhard,

leider weiß ich selbst nicht wie kalt mein Teichwasser hier auf Paros im Winter werden kann, da ich die Winter nicht hier sondern in Tirol verbringe. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es hin und wieder für ein, zwei Tage auf 7-8° absinkt. Die tropische, vivipare Tina hat damit keine Probleme, auch die Ganna Walska hat einige Winter hier gut überstanden und ist sicher nicht durch die Wassertemperatur eingegangen. Für andere __ tropische Seerosen fehlt mir die Langzeiterfahrung.

Mich wundert sehr, dass deine Panama Pacific bzw. ihre Tuber in dem Fass überlebt haben, denn Frost gibt es in Österreich sicher auch in den mildesten Wintern,- hier auf Paros nicht.

Durchkultivieren ohne Licht kann ich mir schon gar nicht vorstellen, da müsstest du Werner fragen. Welche tropischen Seerosen pflegst du außer der Panama Pacific noch? Schreibe doch auch einmal etwas mehr über deine Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen in Österreich.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## bernhardh (23. Aug. 2014)

Hallo! Ach, du bist auch Österreicher?? Leiwaund! :-D
Dieses Jahr kultiviere ich folgende __ tropische Seerosen:
August Koch
 
Bulls Eye
 
King of Siam
 
King of the Blues
 
Madame Ganna Walska (erste Knospen sichtbar)
Panama Pacific
 
Trudy Slocum (Nachtblühend)
 
Nachtblühend Pink (erste Knospen sichtbar)
 
Tina
 
Von den tropischen habe ich teilweise etliche Jungpflanzen oder mehrere Pflanzen.

Hardys:
__ James Brydon
 
__ Almost Black
pygmea "Rubra"
tetragoni "Georgi"

Desweiteren noch etliche __ Lotos...

Die letzten beiden Jahre waren April/Mai/Juni immer von extrem hohen Befall der Zuckmückenlarven. Darum immer erst der relativ späte starke Wuchs. Passiert mir nicht mehr!! -Stechmückenfrei von Neudorff.
Hätt ich das gleich gemacht, würden jetzt alle blühen! :-(


----------



## bernhardh (23. Aug. 2014)

Hier noch einige Fotos meiner Becken:


----------



## Elfriede (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Bernhardh,

eine schöne Sammlung von tropischen Seerosen hast du da, offensichtlich alle in Kübelhaltung, was im österreichischen Klima sicher gut funktioniert,- hier wäre es dafür wohl zu heiss, denn selbst im relativ großen, tiefen Teich kann ich  Temperaturen über 32° nur mit Mühe verhindern.

Wie ich sehe hast du einige vivipare Pflanzen. Kultivierst du die Kindel weiter, wenn ja, wie bringst du sie über den Winter?

Mich würde besonders interessieren, ob du aus einem Ganna Walska-Kindel  eine blühende Pflanze kultivieren kannst, mir ist das leider nie gelungen, auch von der Ruby nicht, die in der Farbe deiner Bulls Eye sehr ähnlich sah.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros ( es ist noch immer sehr heiss hier)
Elfriede


----------



## bernhardh (24. Aug. 2014)

Ja, es werden alle in Kübel gehalten. 1 August Koch in dem Emailgefäß (hat nix mit Post zu tun, liebe Kinder) 2 andere in einem Holzfaß. 3 Pinke Nachtblüher in einem Kunststoffgefäß, eine __ James Brydon in einem Kunststoffgefäß, alle Kindel und Adventivpflanzen   halte ich in Kunststoff, alle Großen Pflanzen in Holzfäßern.
Für kommendes Jahr gilt: Keine Hardys mehr, keine neuen __ Lotos. Platz wird dann für __ tropische Seerosen verwendet!
Madama Ganna Walska bildet bei mir vorerst keine Kindel. Ich denke sie hat auch etwas zu wenig Platz. Sie und King of the Blues sollten zusammen in einem seperaten Faß kultiviert werden. und die Nachtblühenden zusammen. -Trudy Slocum braucht genausoviel Platz wie eine Panama Pacific.
Die viviparen Kindel habe ich -bewusst- voriges Jahr in diesem rechteckigen Kunststoffgefäß im Freien mit Heizstab und fest eingepackt überwintert. Als Abdeckung diente eine Stegdoppelplatte. So war es auch immer hell genug.
Im Frühjahr (zu Valentinstag) hab ich die Kindel dann in ein kleines Aquarium gesetzt und wachsen lassen. Es stand nur am Küchenfenster. Werde ich kommendes Jahr wohl auch wieder so machen!
14.2.2014
 
5.3.2014
 
11.3.2014 fertig zum Pflanzen!
 
Leider habe ich das Substrat in den Töpfen dann nicht optimal vorbereitet gehabt, was daran lag, dass noch Winter war.
Und so sind dann in Folge alle Pflanzen nur gekümmert. Auch auf Grund der Zuckmückenlarven Invasion!
2015 werde ich ein Sand-Lehm Gemisch in den Aquarium verwenden und die Pflanzen länger drinn lassen! Bis sie ordentliche Schwimmblätter haben! -Ich hab ja noch größere Becken...


----------



## Elfriede (25. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Bernhard,

Zuckmückenlarven oder andere Schädlinge an Seerosen gibt es hier zum Glück nicht.

Deine Kindeln scheinen viel Arbeit zu machen. Warum lässt du sie nicht im Pflanzgefäß der Mutterpflanzen wurzeln, da du diese doch durchkultivieren willst. Bei mir ginge das allerdings nicht, denn es fallen Hunderte Kindeln an, da jedes Blatt ein Kindel trägt, was wohl mit dem Klima zu tun hat. Jene Kindeln, die meiner Absammlung entgehen, suchen sich selbst einen Platz im Teich, der aber mittlerweile schon reichlich voll davon ist. Sind deine ausgewachsenen Seerosen gekauft oder aus Kindeln gezogen? Meine sind alle aus Kindeln kultiviert, da mir die Mutterpflanzen vor einigen Jahren eingegangen (verhungert?) sind.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## bernhardh (25. Aug. 2014)

Einige meiner Pflanzen hab ich aus Knollen gezogen (hab ich direkt in Asien bestellt) andere ausgewachsene Pflanzen sind aus Ungarn und Deutschland (von wem, kann man erahnen, wenn man sich mit der Thematik mehr befasst hat) 
Naja, das mit dem einfach so im Topf der Mutterpflanze belassen ist für mich nicht so einfach.
Ich bin beruflich Gärtner, bereits seit meiner Geburt. Ich kann nicht einfach so etwas belassen. Ich muss es "gärtnerisch" korrekt machen. 
Voriges Jahr hat meine Panama Pacific allerdings mehr Kindel gebildet. Ich bilde mir ein, es liegt daran, dass die Pflanze heuer wesentlich besser ernährt ist und noch besseres Substrat bekommen hat als 2013. Dafür hat Trudy Slocum extrem viele Seitentriebe an der Mutterpflanze gebildet, die ich auch noch abnehmen konnte.


----------



## Elfriede (28. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Bernhardh,

ich habe mich mit der Thematik nicht wirklich befasst und kann die Herkunft deiner Pflanzen also nicht erahnen, was aber keine Rolle spielt, da ich ja nur wissen wollte, ob du auch Pflanzen selbst aus Kindeln kultiviert hast. Interessieren würde mich jedoch, warum es gärtnerisch inkorrekt sein soll, die Kindel im "Muttertopf" wurzeln zu lassen, da es sich um einen völlig natürlichen Vorgang handelt, denn die Kindel senken sich selbständig zum Substrat ab und wurzeln dort schneller und besser als anderswo und du kommst früher an kräftige Pflanzen zur weiteren Verwendung. Ich bin keine Gärtnerin, aber lasse mich gerne von einem Fachmann belehren.

Aus eigener Erfahrung aber kann ich sagen, dass meine Pflanzen lediglich Sand als Substrat bekommen und im Frühling gedüngt werden, was ihnen offensichtlich völlig ausreicht um wirklich auf jedem Blatt ein Kindel auszubilden, oft sogar "Kindelzwillinge". Allerdings scheint es sich bei meinen Pflanzen nur  um Varationen einer einzelnen Sorte zu handeln, auch wenn sie in Blatt und Blüte und Größe oft sehr unterschiedlich sind und sich abends auch  zu recht unterschiedlichen Zeiten schließen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## bernhardh (28. Aug. 2014)

Gärnterisch meine ich mit: Das wir Gärtner gerne mal alle Mittel ausschöpfen den Jungpflanzen gutes zu tun. Einfaches einwurzeln lassen, also alles dem Zufall zu überlassen, wos grad hinfällt ist halt nicht das was man als Gärtner gelernt hat. 
Aber das ist jetzt um Gottes Willen keine Ermahnung, dass das jeder so machen muss. Oder das ich alle anderen Praktiken als falsch auslegen würde...


----------



## Elfriede (29. Aug. 2014)

Keine Sorge Bernhardh, ganz sicher verstehe ich deine Erklärung nicht als Ermahnung. Mein Interesse war rein theoretisch, denn ich muss hier junge Seerosenpflanzen eher abwehren als aufpäppeln, da sie sich überall im Teich ausbreiten, wo sie ein wenig Sand finden und damit die anderen Pflanzen verdrängen, die hier ohnehin  schlecht oder gar nicht wachsen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (8. Sep. 2014)

Hall aus Paros!

Auf Seite 1 weit unten habe ich 2013 von einem tropischen Seeröschen (ein Sämling?) berichtet, das offensichtlich von einer Aquarienpflanze stammte, die den ersten Winter auf Paros nicht überlebte.  Auch der Sämling ging ein. Zu meiner Überraschung tauchte heuer wieder ein Sämling dieser Seerose auf, obwohl es die Mutterpflanze schon seit mehr als zwei Jahren nicht mehr gibt. Mit diesem späten Sämling hatte ich Glück, er hat gestern bereits die zweite Blüte geöffnet und ich kann sie nun eindeutig der Aquarienseerose zuordnen, bei der es sich laut Werner um eine N. Micrantha gehandelt haben dürfte.
Und so schaut der Sämling jetzt aus: die erste Blüte war weiß, die zweite eher zart lila-blau. Die Blätter sind sehr klein, weit gespreizt, saftig grün und tragen verhältnismäßig große Kindel.
Pflegt vielleicht jemand diese Seerose im Teich oder Aquarium und kann etwas darüber berichten ?

 


 


 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## mani2 (8. Sep. 2014)

Mal keine Blüten sondern ein Blatt.
Von der Wood`s White Knight,sie wächst weiter munter im Gewächshaus bei Wassertemperaturen um die 26 °
Und da sie so munter wächst muß alle Woche ein Eimer voll Blätter raus.
Schade eigentlich das wegzuwerfen,heute mal 2 Bilder von Ober und Unterseite gemacht von einen großen Blatt.
Hoffe das Wetter bleibt so 

 



 




Tschau


Manfred


----------



## Elfriede (9. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Manfred,
ein wunderschönes Blatt von beeindruckender Größe. Besonders die Rückseite hat es mir angetan.

In Ausnahmefällen erreichen meine Blätter 25 cm, in der Regel aber bleiben sie weit darunter, selbst bei starkwüchsigen Seerosen. Auch andere Pflanzen erreichen ihre mögliche Größe hier auf Paros so gut wie nie.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## mani2 (9. Sep. 2014)

Die White Knight hat schon tolle Blätter,ich wünschte ich hätte ein größeres Becken für sie im Gewächshaus wo sie sich richtig ausbreiten könnte.
Vielleicht nächstes Jahr im Außenbecken,da sind Wände und Boden isoliert und per Poolheizung auf recht angenehme Temperaturen zu bringen.
Aber ohne Abdeckung bei schlechten Wetter oder Nachts ist die Saison etwas kurz,werde ich aber im nächsten Frühjahr angehen.
Bei meinen anderen tropischen sind die Blätter auch deutlich kleiner.

Tschüs ins sonnig warme Griechenland


----------



## Benny337 (11. Sep. 2014)

bernhardh schrieb:


> Hallo! Ach, du bist auch Österreicher?? Leiwaund! :-D
> Dieses Jahr kultiviere ich folgende __ tropische Seerosen:
> August Koch
> Anhang anzeigen 137154
> ...



Hallo Bernhard,
Ich habe  gelesen,dass du einige  junge Planzen hast.
Wollte mal fragen ob du auch welche zu verkaufen hast?
Danke für Infos
MfG Benny


----------



## bernhardh (12. Sep. 2014)

Servus!
Ja, immer. Wenn du nicht allzuweit weg wohnst, wäre ein Besuch ratsam... :-D


----------



## Benny337 (12. Sep. 2014)

bernhardh schrieb:


> Servus!
> Ja, immer. Wenn du nicht allzuweit weg wohnst, wäre ein Besuch ratsam... :-D


Hi Bernhard 


bernhardh schrieb:


> Servus!
> Ja, immer. Wenn du nicht allzuweit weg wohnst, wäre ein Besuch ratsam... :-D


Hi Bernhard,
Super!
Gibst mir Deine Handy Nr. Und ich melde mich bei dir.
Danke Benny


----------



## Cat Balloon (18. Feb. 2015)

... hätt da mal 'ne Fräge :

nachdem es mir letzten Herbst erstmals gelungen ist Knollen von meinen tropischen Seerosen zu bekommen, frage ich mich nun, wie ich diese jetzt ins Substrat setzen muss.
Treiben die Wurzeln auch aus der Spitze? --> Knolle auf die Seite legen???
Treiben die Wurzeln aus der Basis? --> Spitze nach oben???
Knolle auf's Substrat legen oder halb oder ganz versenken???
Beste Wassertemperatur???
Da ich bald versuchen möchte meine Schätze im Aquarium aus dem Winterschlaf zu wecken, wäre ich für ein paar Tipps zum Thema Anzucht tropischer Seerosen aus der Knolle sehr dankbar!!!


----------



## bernhardh (18. Feb. 2015)

Es gibt sicher bessere Profis als mich, aber ich versuchs mal als "rasche Hilfe":
Die Knollen werden in warmen Wasser (ich hab da ein 15L Aquarium mit Heizstab und Innenfilter) vorgetrieben.
Im Aquarium selber habe ich eine 3cm dicke Lehmschicht, in die ich die Knollen leicht reindrücke, sodass sie gerade mal darin festgehalten werden.
Bei 26 C° am Fenserbrett (Nordseitig) sollte man bereits nach wenigen Tagen erste grüne Blättchen erkennen können. -Vorausgesetzt, die Knollen sind im Winter nicht verfault.
Mir ist das nur bei 1 einziger passiert, wobei ich von der noch 2 andere Knollen habe... 
Hab noch ein Foto angehängt, da kann man das schon sehr gut erkennen.


----------



## Cat Balloon (18. Feb. 2015)

... deinem Foto entnehme ich: Spitzen nach oben .
Danke bernhardh!


----------



## bernhardh (18. Feb. 2015)

Das Foto in meinen vorigen Post ist vom 15.Feb.2015. Dieses ist von Heute, 18.Feb.2015. Da kann man gut erkennen, wie schnell die wachsen...
In spätestens 5 Tagen wird wohl das erste Schwimmblatt nach oben geschickt. Dann kommen auch schon die ersten Wurzeln raus.
Die Pflänzchen wachsen an der Spitze raus und werden dort (wenn sie groß genug sind) auch abgetrennt. Es werden dann noch immer weitere Pflänzchen oben rauswachsen. Bei großen, starken Knollen kann man so sehr viele Pflanzen gewinnen! :-D


----------



## Cat Balloon (18. Feb. 2015)

Wie jetzt - man trennt die Pflänzchen von den Knollen ab und pflanzt sie dann erst in den endgültigen Topf?
Das heißt, die Knollen treiben unten keine Wurzeln???
Hast du den Lehm gedüngt, oder braucht man die Seeröschen erst später beim Eintopfen mit Nahrung versorgen?


----------



## bernhardh (18. Feb. 2015)

Ganz genau! Die Knolle selber macht unten gar nichts! Die Knolle erzeugt eigenständige Pflänzchen an der Spitze, die man abtrennt sobald sie groß genug sind und selber genügend Wurzeln haben.
Deswegen braucht man den Lehm auch nicht düngen. Erst beim topfen mach das Sinn! Dann mit Osmocote im unteren Drittel des Topfes beimischen.


----------



## Cat Balloon (18. Feb. 2015)




----------



## bernhardh (18. Feb. 2015)

Wollte ich auch noch schreiben: letztes Jahr hatte ich feinen Sand verwendet. Doch da lösten sich die kleineren Knollen schonmal vom Bodengrund und trieben einfach so am Boden herum. Darum heuer der Versuch mit dem Lehm. Bis jetzt läuft das super! -Das Wasser war allerdings auch 3 Tage trüb. Hab da den kleinsten Eheim Innenfilter drinn dens gibt!
Und zum Filterstart hab ich von meinem Fisch-Aquarium etwas Filter im Seerosen Aquarium ausgewaschen damit das Wasser und der Werksneue Filter angeimpft sind! -Sehr Wichtig!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Feb. 2015)

bernhardh schrieb:


> Und zum Filterstart hab ich von meinem Fisch-Aquarium etwas Filter im Seerosen Aquarium ausgewaschen damit das Wasser und der Werksneue Filter angeimpft sind! -Sehr Wichtig!!



HI Bernhard,

das "animpfen" ist nicht nötig wenn wie hier ein kleiner  Filter nur dazu dienen soll die Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser zu seien und um für ne leichte Wasserbewegung zu sorgen
Ein animpfen dient ja dazu einen neuen Filter vor allem die wichtigen nitritverarbeitenden Bakterien zuzuführene um einen Nitritpeak zu vermeiden da höhere Nitritwerte Fischen die Kiemenatmung erschweren/unmöglichg machen. Bei Pflanzen ist das nicht wichtig da diese keine Kiemen besitzen

MfG Frank


----------



## Elfriede (19. Feb. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war die letzten Wochen aus Zeitmangel kaum im Forum und habe die letzten Einträge in diesem Thread erst heute entdeckt.
Meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit  Tubern tropischer Seerosen machte ich vor zwei Jahren, die nötigen Informationen dazu gab mir Werner, nachzulesen hier, #7 - # 13: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...osen-tuberproduktion.29290/page-2#post-449218 .
Die jungen Pflanzen habe ich nicht von den Knollen getrennt sondern drangelassen. Gepflanzt habe ich ich sie nur in Sand und erst nach der Entwicklung der Blätter im Frühling gedüngt. Sie haben gut geblüht. Mit dem Antreiben der Tuber im Haus/Aquarium habe ich allerdings keine Erfahrung, da sich bei mir alles im Teich abspielt.

Mit lieben Grüßen und Wünschen für gutes Gelingen
Elfriede


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Feb. 2015)

Auf jeden Fall würde ich keinen Saamen bei E-Bay kaufen.....da rührt sich nix. auch beim dritten Versuch. 
Dann lieber gleich eine Pflanze kaufen.


----------



## bernhardh (21. Feb. 2015)

Die ersten Schwimmblätter gehen an die Oberfläche.


----------



## mani2 (21. Feb. 2015)

Toll du hast auch eine White Night 
Meine liegt noch im Einmachglas,ist mir noch zu bald im Jahr zumindest fürs Gewächshaus.
Ein Aquarium hätte ich auch,aber noch nie probiert damit.
In ein paar Wochen dürften sie wohl zu groß fürs Aquarium sein,wohin pflanzt du sie dann ?


----------



## mani2 (21. Feb. 2015)

Was ich noch fragen wollte.
Werner hat dieses Jahr neue Sorten im Angebot,Winterharte Intersubgenerische Seerosen und die Nymphaea gigantea .
Die letztere reizt mich schon länger nur war sie nirgends angeboten außer als Knolle aus Thailand.
Plant jemand von euch sich so ein besonderes Schätzchen heim zu holen ?
Die passenden Bedingungen könnte ich ihr schon bieten,muß nur noch ein bischen bauen


----------



## bernhardh (21. Feb. 2015)

Die weiße Nachtblühende ist -glaube ich- eine "Trudy Slocum"! (Foto) -wächst wie Unkraut mit einer Art Ausläufern. Ausserdem braucht sie sehr viel Platz!
Die Pinke ist unbenannt... Evtl. weiß hier jemand den Namen???
Wenn meine Pflänzchen größer werden kommen sie -getopft- in den Heizraum in ein provisorisches Becken mit 150 W HQI drüber. Ich schätze , so ab Mitte März.
Ich hab bei Werner unter anderem eine Siam Purple bestellt. Eine gigantea ist ja nicht ganz so einfach zu kultivieren wie "normale" __ tropische Seerosen, meine ich mal...
Aber wenn du das bauen kannst... ;-)


----------



## mani2 (21. Feb. 2015)

Meine werden wohl noch 4 Wochen im Sand bleiben und dann kommen sie ins Gewächshaus,die Becken kann ich über einen wasserführenden Holzofen von meiner Werkstatt aus beheizen.
Aber letztlich hängt alles vom Wetter ab.
Die gigantea kommt auch erst mal ins Gewächshaus bis es draußen warm/sonnig genug ist.
Das Außenbecken hatte ich letztes Frühjahr gebaut und hat 15 qm,eine Abdeckung für die Nacht und schlechtes Wetter und 24 qm Poolheizung.
Werner schreibt zwar das beheizte Becken nicht gut wären aber ohne geht nicht hier in Nordbayern,meine 2 Becken im Gewächshaus sind da auch nicht groß genug.
Sie  mögen warmes Wasser oben und kühleres unten,na dann baue ich den Warmwassereinlauf so das er über ein paar größere Rohre sachte an der Oberfläche rein läuft.
Na ja,wird wohl ein Experiment werden


----------



## bernhardh (22. Feb. 2015)

Meine Knollen wurden jetzt immer weniger... -optisch. Die kleinen Blättchen die sie im Winter hatten, starben jetzt nach und nach ab. Darum meine Angst, sie gehen mir ein. Gelagert hab ich sie bei 12-14C°.
-Die Angst war unbegründet, nur 1 einzige war im Endeffekt tatsächlich kaputt.
Bloß die Pflanzen, welche keine Knollen gebildet haben, hab ich leider -und das schmerzt wirklich- verloren! Darunter waren Sorten wie Bulls Eye, August Koch, King of the Blues und Madame Ganna Walska.
 

Wie schaut deine/funktioniert deine Poolheizung??


----------



## mani2 (22. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Bernhardh


Na ich bin auch mal gespannt wie viele meiner Knollen überlebt haben,Verluste hat man wohl immer.

Ist eine Solarheizung wie es sie für Swimmingpools gibt,meine hab ich da her.
http://yapool.de/Rollabsorber

Bestehen aus vielen dünnen Schläuchen,Material ist EPDM wie bei der Teichfolie.
Die 5 Bahnen a.0,5m breit liegt gleich am Teich auf den Dach,aktuell sind es 20qm.
Als Pumpe reicht bei mir eine kl. Tauchpumpe/Regentonnenpumpe mit 250 Watt,damit gehen 40l/min. durch.
Läuft meist um die Mittagszeit rum 3-4 Stunden was reicht um das Becken in sommerlichen Monaten auf ca. 26° und mehr zu halten ohne Abdeckung.
Die Stegplattenabdeckung ist fürs Frühjahr,fürn Sommer bau ich gerade was flexibleres was ich einfacher zu und aufmachen kann.
Die Wände und Boden des Beckens sind mit Sterodur isoliert,ist auch eine gute Grundlage für die Folie.

Der Platz wo sie jetzt liegen ist aber leider nicht so optimal da die Hütte daneben im Frühjahr/Herbst doch recht bald nach Mittag Schatten wirft.
Deswegen muß ich noch bauen,das ganze kommt aufs Dach unterhalb wo länger Sonne ist.Die störenden Bäume werden noch weichen und eine zusätzliche Bahn Solarroll kommt noch drauf.
Ach ja das Dach muß ich auch noch um 3m Verlängern damit die 8 m Bahnen Platz finden.
In 4 Wochen sollte das erledigt sein wenn der "Winter" so freundlich bleibt


----------

